# 165/80R13 tires on a 13x7 wire wheel???? HELP!!



## charlie3am (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a set of 165/80R13 tires and 13x7 wire wheels, Are these the right size??? Anyone else ride on them are they safe, I have them mounted but they just look a little funny, very stretched! Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## charlie3am (Apr 16, 2012)

They are just mounted on the rims right now, not on the car yet, they will be going on a 2door 64 impala SS


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Post pics 
Back in 91 I had a set of 72 spoke Dayton's on 165x13s on my 65 impala with no problem what so ever freeway driving 65-70mph


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Won't be a problem to drive on. 165 is the next size a lil wider on trrad surface than the 155. Tire has same height. If you like them, run with them. Oh yeah, ww would be a plus.


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

If the automobile includes a beefed up 409 you will most cerainly have a dilema.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A beefed up 409 should have nothing to with it unless you have a heavy foot


Goku said:


> If the automobile includes a beefed up 409 you will most cerainly have a dilema.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

If we runn 155/80's all day erday on tanks on the freeway, y would one ask about something w/ more meat. I doubt it even looks stretched at all w/ that wide ass tire on there.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Goku said:


> If the automobile includes a beefed up 409 you will most cerainly have a dilema.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> A beefed up 409 should have nothing to with it unless you have a heavy foot


He meant it as a joke :ugh:


----------



## charlie3am (Apr 16, 2012)

Im new to all this so excuse my lack of knowledge  ,Yeah I got them on the car now, I thought they would be fine, just wanted to get any info I could, I live in NY and all the tire shops I brought them to to get mounted and full of air all looked at me like I was crazy, finally found a guy to do it all good now just taking it slow at first, but now I have a little more faith in them!! Hahaa thanks all, my 64 has a 283 in it, gonna try to post a pic if I can figure out how to hahaa


----------



## charlie3am (Apr 16, 2012)

I did the actual mounting of the rims on to the car


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

155/80/13 is the ONLY way to go


----------

